# Getting Free BSD installation CD through post freely



## rajesh_comp09 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello Friends,
              Myself Rajesh D Makwana from india, I am using Windows Vista as a main operating system on my new Dell's Core 2 Duo Laptop. But being an linux aspirant, I love to install a free BSD on my laptops. So can anyone please reply me from which website I can request for a free BSD installation CD freely such as Ubuntu.



Thanks With Regards

Rajesh


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 1, 2010)

rajesh_comp09 said:
			
		

> being an linux aspirant, I love to install a free BSD on my laptops



This makes no sense whatsoever. Do you realise?


----------



## chalbersma (Jan 2, 2010)

To my knowledge, you can't.  I believe the Ubuntu folks are the only people sending out physical cds for free.  However you can download and burn your own disk or usb boot disk.  Check the downloads table for your correct download.

Or you can go to one of the many places on the internet and buy a cd. The Freebsd Mall is a bit overpriced but you do support the OS at the same time. 

BTW you do know that Linux is not BSD right?


----------



## Aaron_VanAlstine (Jan 9, 2010)

rajesh_comp09 said:
			
		

> Hello Friends,
> Myself Rajesh D Makwana from india, I am using Windows Vista as a main operating system on my new Dell's Core 2 Duo Laptop. But being an linux aspirant, I love to install a free BSD on my laptops. So can anyone please reply me from which website I can request for a free BSD installation CD freely such as Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> ...



Rajesh, all you need is FreeBSD. Forget Linux for now!


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 9, 2010)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/8.0/8.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz

Download, buy dvd, burn and use....


----------

